# Atwood and Leesville



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I had a bad day at atwood not 1 bite. anyone having any luck here or leesville? Ice on atwood is 4 to 5 in.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

The bite is slow at Atwood. If you have the enough patience to tease a few out of the hole,You'll be well rewarded with some nice slabs. Ive been sucessful every trip. But it prolly wouldnt have happened w out help from my vex. my buddy sittin next to me in the shanty got one and lost a few. me i ended up w nice bucket of fish enough to last me till i get hungry again for crappie..goin to the big lake saturday walleye sounds goood.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Eric how much snow did you have on top of the ice...By the way I sent a PM...Be careful out there.....Jim.....


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

2 to 4 in of snow on the lake


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Ice is very spotty at Leesville. You can be on good ice and then there is slushy/bad ice just a few feet away. All I've heard about there has been small gills. Atwood has been slow like the others have said.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A lot of the lakes up this way have been very spotty...Most have been small fish...Every now and then Someone gets into some nice ones...Right now looks like you catch them or you don't. From the reports the lakes are like Leesville.........Jim....


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Was at atwood thursday 200 yards from everyone else--caught 15 -20 8-11 inchers--on minnow--10 ft of water 1 foot off bottom---anyone know how tappan is????


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone have the name/number of a bait shop near Atwood. I would like to get minnows.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

I dont have name or # but there are 2 in summerdale off 212 on the way to atwood and they have minnows


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Tappan ice is good. I fished there the other morning with one bite on a tip up and that was it. The lakes haven't been treating me well this year, but ponds have been on fire.


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Lakeside Bait And Tackle On 542 West Of Dellroy--330-735-3170--jeff Frame Is The Owner --good Fisherman And Usually Has Info On Lake


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Aarons Carry Out sells bait. 6280 St. Rt. 212 NE 330-859-2081 Somerdale. Found anywhere from 4 to 8in. of ice at Atwood yesterday not many fish though.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

brother fished atwood friday and not a bite.fished a road bed too.


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Went to leesville sunday with daughter(8)---caught a couple bass and bluegill and she and both lost 4 big crappie at hole---sunken bridge 16 ft of water 2 -6 ft off bottom--wax worm---not a great day but not a bad one-she had a blast --


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anybody been to Tappan? if ice is good -have some deep road beds to fish ---on vacation all week,did not want to make trip is ice is bad


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished tappan by the two points before the marina on Thursday. Had 4-7 inches all across that spot. One bite on a tip up with minnow and that was it.


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

anybody headed to leesville??? i am going to cabellas tommorrow and buying either a camera or flasher---looking for someone to fish with and trying to find the other sunken bridge foundation---


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

anybody have any suggestions on flasher type or camera and which they would recommend???


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Vexilar FL20....its the shi*!


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

antbody know where to find one and how much do they run??/ i can use camera in summer to see deep rigging spots so it would be more dual purpose for the money ---


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

go to gander mountain


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i would do a lil research on the web compairing the vex to the marcum. i hear great reports on both. start just by compairing the features of each unit. and go from there i am seriously thinkin bout gettin a marcum even though i already had a vex and had to send it back.


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for info on flashers---went to leesville on tues with a friend who had never ice fished--we caught 75-100 gills nothing over 6 in and 4 nice 10 plus crappies--he is definitely hooked---could not believe how warm shanty was with lantern in it ---not what he thought of ice fishing--going to try today with kids if i can get to leesville


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody hit Atwood lately?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Ill be there sat eve at the cabins


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I might be by the lodge tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

No muskie threw the ice? wondering??? Thakyou


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

No muskie---as amazing as that sounds since the lake is filthy with them---not a lot of crappie either --but when you catch them they are really good size---


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Went to leesville thursday with both kids daughter(8) son (3.5) they lasted about 5 hours --caught a ton of bluegill nothing over 7 in but i was taking fish after fish off and sometimes 2 at a time they were reeling in--great time for all --maybe me the most...anybody doing any good on crappie anywhere???


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

CCDucker I think your initals are SO. I am not catching anything through the ice, but I am catching alot of bass flipping in Florida.PN


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hit Leesville for the first time ice fishing there. Only caught a few dink crappie and gills. Someone buzzed by us on a John Deere 4 wheeler of some sort. That's what we needed but as far as I know they're not legal for use on MWCD lakes. Fished Tappen Friday with about the same results been a slow go every where for us so far. Looking to go to the big pond soon. Some of the guys we talked to said they have been getting a few Muskie but I can't verify that.


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

same john deere gator was running around tuesday--don't know if they are illegal or not but sure beats dragging sled by hand--they were fishing leavittsville bay the one across from ffa camp--down on left after first cut in to the bay --don't know how they did--


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Talked to guy in a MWCD truck that said they are closing the gates on monday and lakes will start to fill up ---be aware if we get precip that the first 3 feet could be very soft or just slush


----------

